# اسطوانة فى تعليم اللحام بالقوس الكهربى



## el_sharkawy2010 (9 فبراير 2010)

*ديه يا شباب اسطوانة بتشرح اللحام بالقوس الكهربى بطريقة ممتازة ان شاء الله تعجبكم وان شاء الله هنزل اسطوانات لحام التيج والاكسى استيلين قريبا ......... *

* اسطوانة تعليم اللحام بالقوس الكهربي – Arc Welding DVD*
​


----------



## محمد العسل (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أمين بكري (23 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد ابو شلبى (25 مارس 2010)

جزكم الله خيرا


----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (1 أبريل 2010)

وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## mohammed_010 (1 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يا شرقاوى باشا


----------



## elpond (1 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا علي هذة الاسطوانة الجيدة واريد بعض الكتب عن التجليخ او عمليات التجليخ


----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (7 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

وفيك اخى الكريم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------



## samirsam (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ابوكازغيل2 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

thank u very much


----------



## saadoune (10 يناير 2011)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


اشكركم على كل ماتبدلونه من جهد وما تعطونه من معلومات وفوائد للشباب العربي
وفقكم الله ..ولي طلب بسيط وهو انني حملت اسطوانة اللحام الكهربائي ولما اردت فك الضغط 
بالوين رار طلب مني كود حل التشفير وبالتالي لم اتمكن من رؤية الفيديو ..فارجوا ادا كان هناك حل افادتي به ولكم مني جزيل الشكر وفائق التقدير والاحترام .

saadoune


----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (11 يناير 2011)

الباس 

www.4shoubra.com

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.


----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (11 يناير 2011)

اذا لم يكن يعمل جرب هذا 

4shoubra.com

مكنش جرب ده
4shoubra

هو واحد منهم اكيد.


----------



## خميس1167 (3 يونيو 2011)

تسلم الايادى يا مان على المجهود العظيم


----------



## eng_abdlmaksoud (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ودبيلا (9 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر ياغالي جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## rambomenaa (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## aymansg (3 يناير 2015)

thank you


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## المهندس المطور 1 (21 أكتوبر 2019)

يرجي تحديث الروابط


----------

